# windows media player 11



## tripflex (Sep 15, 2009)

carolandfritz said:


> Hi...after ripping from a cd, all my playlists disappeared. I have reinstalled 3 times, they come back, only to disappear again when I again run player. They are still on there somewhere, but can't find them. Windows Media Player 11, XP, and Mozilla


http://windowshelp.microsoft.com/Windows/en-US/help/4bf0d986-a1cb-40d2-94de-85dba30a83831033.mspx


----------

